# Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?



## Herbboy (14. November 2008)

*Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

Wir wollten zu dritt ne kleine LAN-"Party" mit CoD2. Reicht ein Switch dafür? Ich hatte bisher immer nur mit Routern zu tun und null Ahnung von Switches...

Wenn ja: gibt es Nachteile? Ist ein Switch vielleicht sogar das geiche wie ein Router, nur ohne Internetzugang? Verteilt ein Switch zB ebenfalls die IPs usw., so dass man einfach das Spiel starten und nen Server erföffnen kann, und die beiden anderen schauen dann im MP-menü nach dem Server? Oder muss man erst selber irgendwas am PC konfigurieren?

Wieviel muss man ausgeben? es gibt ja switches schon unter 10€... 


Oder klappt so was auch per W-LAN? es wäre ein PC am router per kabel verbunden, 2 per WLAN (der router hat nur 1xLAN).

Oder soll ich nen billigen Router kaufen mit 4x LAN? Wo is da dann der Unterschied bei einem für 25€ vs 60€ ?
thx!


----------



## Whoosaa (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wir wollten zu dritt ne kleine LAN-"Party" mit CoD2. Reicht ein Switch dafür? Ich hatte bisher immer nur mit Routern zu tun und null Ahnung von Switches...
> 
> Wenn ja: gibt es Nachteile? Ist ein Switch vielleicht sogar das geiche wie ein Router, nur ohne Internetzugang? Verteilt ein Switch zB ebenfalls die IPs usw., so dass man einfach das Spiel starten und nen Server erföffnen kann, und die beiden anderen schauen dann im MP-menü nach dem Server? Oder muss man erst selber irgendwas am PC konfigurieren?
> 
> ...



Von WLAN ist generell abzuraten. Hat immer wieder Verbindungsaussetzer, und die Uebertragungsrate ist auch nicht so spannend wie Kabel-Verbindung.

Ein Router ist im Grunde genommen ein Switch mit einigen zusaetzlichen Funktionen. Das heisst, wenn euer Router genug Steckplaetze fuer alle benoetigten LAN-Kabel hat, ist das absolut kein Problem. Falls nicht, einfach noch einen Switch dazuschalten.
Wegen 100-MBit oder 1000-MBit - 100 reicht vollkommen, da braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen machen.
Und wenn ihr dann alle PC's an den Switch angeschlossen habt, muesste die Verbindung zumindest ueber CoD reibungslos klappen. (Natuerlich vorher Firewalls ausschalten.)

Der Unterschied zwischen den 25- und 60-Euro Switches ist wie zwischen einem billigen und einem teuren Netzteil - hol dir den teureren Switch (D-Link, Netgear, Linksys... - Ich persoenlich habe einen Netgear und bin absolut zufrieden), ist zuverlaessiger, manchmal oekonomischer, kurz gesagt besser. Ausserdem hat man damit auch nach einigen Jahren noch Spass - vorausgesetzt man behaelt die Rechnung . Bei No-name weisst du nie...

Hoffe ich habe geholfen, bei Fragen einfach melden.


----------



## jaytech (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

Du musst halt nur die IP-Adressen selber vergeben, dass macht der Switch nicht automatisch.


----------



## 5ki11zzz (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

blödsinn.

wenn du auf automatisch beziehen gehts, dann sync.`en sich die pc´s und vergeben sich selber automatisch ne ip. dafür braucht man keinen dhcp-server oder router.


----------



## HeX (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*



5ki11zzz schrieb:


> blödsinn.
> 
> wenn du auf automatisch beziehen gehts, dann sync.`en sich die pc´s und vergeben sich selber automatisch ne ip. dafür braucht man keinen dhcp-server oder router.



darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen, tatsache ist das dies einige netzwerkkarten können, aber eben nicht alle

und bei so einer lan werden meist sehr unterschiedliche pcs vernetzt, von nem aktuellen quadcore mit vista bishin zu nem alten celeron mit XP oder gar wi 98

also besser und ordentlicher wäre ein router mit dhcp server oder manuelle adressvergabe, so geht man einigen problemen aus dem weg

nicht umsonst werden bei großen lanpartys die adressen festvergeben oder gar ein dhcp server aufgestellt... die könnten sich ja diesen aufwand sparen wenn diese sync so toll funktionieren würde..


----------



## HeNrY (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

Imho müsste ein Switch mit 4 Ports ausreichen, ein Kabel vom Router zum Switch, daran die restlichen Rechner.


----------



## Danger23 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

Also von WLAN würd ich die Finger lassen.

Ein 100er Switch reicht vollkommen. Hab einen 100er von Zyxel und mit dem hab ich auch schon ne LAN Party gemacht. 

Die IP´s solltest du aber selber einstellen. Beim selber beziehen kommt es häufig zu Probleme.
Wichtig ist auch das die IP´s im selben Bereich liegen. Als sehr gut haben sich IP´s mit diesen Einstellungen gezeigt 192.168.0.1 (bei jedem PC die Nummer um eins erhöhen) und als Subnetmask 255.255.0. Da mit verschieden IP´s bei manchen Spielen dazu kommt das man sich dann nicht im Spiel sieht. Ich spreche aus leidvoller Erfahrung.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

danke schonmal. aber was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, wozu ich den switch an den router anschließen soll ^^ ins internet brauchen wir ja alle nicht zu gehen. 

und wir machen jetzt nicht alle 2 wochen ne LAN, daher wollte ich nicht zuviel investieren... zB der hier für ca. 15€: ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information Digitus ist doch nicht unbekannt...? 

oder ein Dlink für 18€: ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information

ein netgear für 20€: ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information


wenn ich mehr ausgeben "soll", dann fahr ich lieber zu meinen eltern und leih mir meinen alten router von linksys halt für nen abend aus, der hat 4 ports und WLAN  


bei den IP-Adressen: mein laptop unter vista hat da IP-protokoll 4 und 6. reicht es, wenn ich da die 4 benutze (also die altbekannte schreibweise zB 192.168.2.2 ) und die IP6 einfach leer lasse  ?


----------



## riedochs (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

Wenn dein Router per DHCP IP-Adressen vergibt dann verbinde den Switch damit. Dann bekommen alle Clients am Switch von deinem Router eine IP-Adresse und ihr müsst nichts von Hand einstellen.

Nimm den D-Link der ist mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Danger23 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

Ich würde dir auch zum D-Link raten. Das reicht vollkommen. Also Router brauchst nicht unbedingt. 
Bei Vista kann ich dir mit dein IP-Adressen nicht weiterhelfen da ich noch am alten XP hänge und wahrscheinlich einfach mal aufs Windows 7 warten werde.


----------



## HeX (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

und wenn du kein dhcp nutzen willst, nimm  IPv4 da das einfacher ist und auch überall unterstützt wird, IPv6 brauchst du nicht


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

o.,k, thx - d.h. mein router - wenn er DHCP kann - findet alle PCs am switch, obwohl der switch nur an einem einzigen LAN-anschluss des routers ist? Ich hätte an sich gedacht, dass der Router nur EINE IP-Adresse pro eigenem Port vergeben kann.

Ich denke, den DLink werd ich mir dann holen, vlt. spendieren die anderen mir dafür ne Pizza


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

ach so, noch ne frage: was für kabel brauch ich eigentlich vom router zum switch und vom switch zu den PCs? "normale" kabel wie vom router zum PC oder brauch ich crossover?

letztere erkennt man daran, dass die reihenfolge farben der kleinen kabel an den steckern unterschiedlich sind, oder?


----------



## Whoosaa (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

Nein, du musst nur den Switch einmal mit dem Router verbinden, das ist ja das Besondere am Switch, er braucht keine IP, sondern ist quasi eine Verlaengerung des Routers.

Was die Kabel angeht, brauchst du ganz normale Cat.5 Kabel, das reicht vollkommen. Cat.6 ist zwar Weiterentwicklung, ist aber mehr fuer den Unternehmensbereich gedacht.


----------



## dot (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*



HeX schrieb:


> darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen, tatsache ist das dies einige netzwerkkarten können, aber eben nicht alle



APIPA - Computer Lexikon - Fachbegriffe verständlich erklärt | PC, EDV Glossar

Das hat mit der Netzwerkkarte nichts zutun.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nein, du musst nur den Switch einmal mit dem Router verbinden, das ist ja das Besondere am Switch, er braucht keine IP, sondern ist quasi eine Verlaengerung des Routers.


 ja klar, aber ich dachte halt trotzdem, dass ein router pro port nur EINE IP verwalten kann  



> Was die Kabel angeht, brauchst du ganz normale Cat.5 Kabel, das reicht vollkommen. Cat.6 ist zwar Weiterentwicklung, ist aber mehr fuer den Unternehmensbereich gedacht.


cat5/6 ist doch nur die "güte" des kabels - aber welche grundart brauche ich? crossover oder "normal"? zB das kabel vom router zum


----------



## dot (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ja klar, aber ich dachte halt trotzdem, dass ein router pro port nur EINE IP verwalten kann



Ein Switch kann mit IP Adresse nichts anfangen, da er auf OSI Schicht 2 liegt.



> cat5/6 ist doch nur die "güte" des kabels - aber welche grundart brauche ich? crossover oder "normal"? zB das kabel vom router zum



Normale Patchkabel, sprich keine gekreuzten Crossoverkabel.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ja klar, aber ich dachte halt trotzdem, dass ein router pro port nur EINE IP verwalten kann
> 
> 
> cat5/6 ist doch nur die "güte" des kabels - aber welche grundart brauche ich? crossover oder "normal"? zB das kabel vom router zum



Jop, normal, habe ich vergessen zu schreiben, sorry


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*



dot schrieb:


> Ein Switch kann mit IP Adresse nichts anfangen, da er auf OSI Schicht 2 liegt.


 jo, aber ich wußte nicht,dass der router an EINEM port dann trotzdem noch zB 3 IPs (für die 3 PCs) verteilen kann  




> Normale Patchkabel, sprich keine gekreuzten Crossoverkabel.


 o.k. - das sind also die kabel, bei denen die farben der vielen kleinen "ader"kabel an beiden steckern identisch sind? so wie von router zu PC? ich hab davon nämlich noch 2 rumliegen von meinem router, dann bräuchte ich nur noch ein drittes kaufen und nicht 3 neue


----------



## riedochs (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ach so, noch ne frage: was für kabel brauch ich eigentlich vom router zum switch und vom switch zu den PCs? "normale" kabel wie vom router zum PC oder brauch ich crossover?
> 
> letztere erkennt man daran, dass die reihenfolge farben der kleinen kabel an den steckern unterschiedlich sind, oder?




Ein normales Kabel langt. Ja es sind die Kabel an denen die Farben der Adern in der gleichen Reihenfolge sind.


----------



## dot (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

Da hat er sich ja gerade noch aus der Schlinge gerettet, der riedochs


----------



## riedochs (14. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*



dot schrieb:


> Da hat er sich ja gerade noch aus der Schlinge gerettet, der riedochs


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

ich danke den beteiligten


----------



## Olstyle (15. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*

Ich hab eigentlich recht gute Erfahrungen mit einem einfach Ad-Hoc W-Lan (zwischen 4 Lappis) gemacht, also ganz ohne Router o.Ä. zwischen den PCs.

Warum kompliziert wenn es auch einfach geht? Natürlich sollte man dann nicht vor haben erst ein mal die benötigten Spiele zu "verteilen" .


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2008)

*AW: Reicht ein Switch für ne LAN-Party? Geht WLAN?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich recht gute Erfahrungen mit einem einfach Ad-Hoc W-Lan (zwischen 4 Lappis) gemacht, also ganz ohne Router o.Ä. zwischen den PCs.
> 
> Warum kompliziert wenn es auch einfach geht? Natürlich sollte man dann nicht vor haben erst ein mal die benötigten Spiele zu "verteilen" .


 der desktop-PC hat leider kein WLAN. wenn, dann würde nur ein spielen per WLAN-router in frage kommen, bei dem halt der PC als einziger per kabel dranhängt.  

das spiel wird CoD2 sein, hab ich letzte woche für nen zehner geholt.


----------

